# Paph Formosa Lady



## emydura (May 23, 2013)

A multi that regularly flowers in Autumn for me. Must be the sanderianum.


Paph Formosa Lady (Susan Booth 'Yu-Pin' x sanderianum 'In-charm')


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2013)

In bloom now, that means X-mas comes in the summer for you!? Wow! intense colors and pattern.


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2013)

NYEric said:


> In bloom now, that means X-mas comes in the summer for you!? .



Yes, no white Christmas here.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2013)

Intense flowers David. A couple of things, are the flowers relatively small or are your plant clips gigantic!?oke: The other thing I wanted to point out is the "splits" in the center of the leaves. I get that off and on with my plants too. Do you have any theories why that happens?


----------



## John Boy (May 23, 2013)

Amazing photography!!!! The plant is great too!


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Intense flowers David. A couple of things, are the flowers relatively small or are your plant clips gigantic!?oke: The other thing I wanted to point out is the "splits" in the center of the leaves. I get that off and on with my plants too. Do you have any theories why that happens?



Well, the bottom two clips are those monster ones for thick stems. 

Yes, that plant has the "splits" pretty bad. I do get it in other plants as well now that you mention it. I haven't really thought about it. I'm not sure of the cause. Maybe humidity or disease. I wouldn't say this plant is real strong at the moment. Do you have a view?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2013)

Great photo and very nice flowers.

I had read somewhere that the central splits were from widely fluctuating humidity levels and or water availability causing flexing at the central rib when the cells become turgid then shrink, cyclically. Dont know if its more than a theory.


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Great photo and very nice flowers.
> 
> I had read somewhere that the central splits were from widely fluctuating humidity levels and or water availability causing flexing at the central rib when the cells become turgid then shrink, cyclically. Dont know if its more than a theory.



That's possible. The plant was a bit close to a fan and was drying out a bit too much between waterings. I have moved it. Humidity can be a bit of an issue in winter when I have to heat a lot.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 23, 2013)

Is that ever dark! Lovely!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2013)

emydura said:


> Well, the bottom two clips are those monster ones for thick stems.
> 
> Yes, that plant has the "splits" pretty bad. I do get it in other plants as well now that you mention it. I haven't really thought about it. I'm not sure of the cause. Maybe humidity or disease. I wouldn't say this plant is real strong at the moment. Do you have a view?



I think Oz is right. Not disease at all. I do see it in the species strap-leaves more then their hybrids.


----------



## Trithor (May 23, 2013)

Great photos! The flowers seem to jump out at you.
I love the colour of the blooms, that combo of sulphur and choco is awesome, well flowered. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2013)

Love your lighting, David.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2013)

Wonderful photo and it does seem to look a bit 3-D on my monitor.


----------



## Paphio (Jun 7, 2015)

Excellent flowering plant. A nice take on this hybrid. Love the long petals!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2015)

My oh my....a beauty! David, is the yellow really that yellow? It's gorgeous!


----------



## troy (Jun 7, 2015)

Thid thread is from 2013


----------



## emydura (Jun 7, 2015)

Wendy said:


> My oh my....a beauty! David, is the yellow really that yellow? It's gorgeous!



Maybe the backlight exaggerates the yellow a bit. Maybe it looks a bit more like this

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21038&


----------

